

Petition against National Defense Authorization Act 2012 - Isp0rk
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/veto-national-defense-authorization-act-2012-several-provisions-bill-pose-threat-civil-liberties/GLfhBn6D

======
Isp0rk
Wired article on it: [http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/12/senate-military-
dete...](http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/12/senate-military-detention/)

------
Isp0rk
Anonymous video on it:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrXyLrTRXso&sns=em](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrXyLrTRXso&sns=em)

